# Saleen on day 146!*Hard Kidding*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is Lost Valley TB Saleen, my moms goat, on day 126. Her udder has started growing much faster than Anna's so I am wondering if her due date is really the 6th of April. My mom bought her bred to Twin Creeks BW Sudden Sea*S. This will be her second freshening.

Not the best pictures but you get the idea. lol



















Edit to add my mom's order: :girl: :girl: :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 126!*

wow... she is filling quite well....she does look like she may kid sooner...but they can fool ya...? :shocked:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on day 126!*

I think it means that his year her udder is going to be really BIG!!! :leap: :dance:

But who knows


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 126!*

Nice! From what I can see of her she looks to be beautiful! (I love that color!) :greengrin:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on day 126!*

Thanks her color is where I got my name from :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 126!*

Pretty mommy to be! I bet her udder will exceed your expectations as well as provide those :girl: :girl: with lots of fast growth!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 127!*

Here she is today with my mom:









And her udder today. I got her all clipped up the other day and my mom was able to get her set up today:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 131!*

And here she is today. She's got a bit of discharge which you can see in the picture.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on day 131!*

Isn't she wonderful?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 131!*

She's beautiful. :drool: I sure hope she gives you :girl: :girl: ! (one with her coloring too)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 131!*

well she is darling


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

Here she is today:





































Ligs are there, but low. She lost some of her plug last night and has some discharge today. She's also grumpy and doesn't really want the other goats near her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

her tail head ....is definitely dropping.....and she is looking posty...babies are on the way... :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

shes very pretty, I thought she looked posty too

:girl: :girl: ray: for ya


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

Yep I think she looks posty too, and if I didnt know any better it almost looks like you caught her "mid-contraction" in the first pic!

She saw Anna's kids last night and got bit by the baby bug! :slapfloor:

Hope for lots of does- thats a nice breeding!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

Actually in the picture with her lip up she had just smelled her own pee. :roll: :ROFL:

But yep, she is posty. I'd like her to go on April 1st! he he he


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

Hehe- yeah Jasmine is on 145 today and Im thinking April 1st is a possibility for her (she'd be 147 and that sounds about right) 

:wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

I think your gonna have Fools day babies! And :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

I sure hope so Liz!!

She is very grumpy today, ligs are even lower and udder is fuller. :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 143!*

Much closer today. I am thinking tomorrow:



















Ligs are just about gone tonight. :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 145!*

real soon now........ :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 145!*

looks like triplets and soon. :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 145!*

Better get the  brewing. No :ZZZ: for me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 145!*

She's gonna go just before midnite....or before the birds are singing in the morning!!!! :coffee2:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 145!*

Hmmm looks like a whole herd of doelings are coming soon :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 145!*

As of 1:00AM Ligs are gone. She isn't acting an different. I sat with her for an hour and a half. Will check on her again at 6am. :ZZZ: :ZZZ:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 146!*Ligs gone**

well since i havent heard fromyou I expect that means you dont have any kiddos yet. I hope you got a nap


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 146!*Ligs gone**

WAKE UP, ITS TIME TO CHECK THE GOAT!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 146!*Ligs gone**

Hope all is well and that she has babies already or just getting started!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 146!*Ligs gone**

babies???????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on day 146!*Ligs gone**

sorry she called me - but I was in the middle of work and had to stay focused.

She kidded two bucks and a doe


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 146!*Ligs gone**

woohoo! :clap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 146!*Ligs gone**

Yaaay! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on day 146!*Ligs gone**

Sorry guys, I have to use Stacey to update you since the barn isn't at my house and I only have internet at the house.

Woke up at 6am.. I think. Ran to the barn to check on her and of course NOTHING. So I just sat down with the group of sleeping goats and watched her for a bit. Then she did have some contractions. So I called mom and she came over later to help. Since I was cold just sitting there I got chores done and cleaned out the senior does stall. When my mom got there we put together a makeshift kidding stall in the junior pen for Saleen. She went crazy in the one in the barn because she couldn't see the other goats. Once that was done Saleen just laid right down and started pushing. I was glad because she had been contracting since 6am and it was about 10:30am.

After a fair amount of pushing I saw a bubble... only ONE foot!! I went in one finger and found the nose coming to so I tried pulling a bit and the kid wouldn't budge. So I put on my gloves and had to go in. The first kid had his head upside down and wrapped under one of his front legs. I had to push the leg back, untwist his head and guide his head forwards. Once i did that he came right out. Saleen started pushing hard again and this time an empty bubble. I couldn't get in with the bubble there so I popped it and went in. It was just a mess of legs and a head coming along with another bubble, so I knew there was another kid. I pushed back some of the legs and tried to get the head forward. This kid was in the bubble I hadn't popped yet. She came forwards easy once I pushed the other legs back and pulled her nose up because she was coming with the top of her head first. Then I just reached in to get the other kid since his bubble was popped. He was also coming wrong and had to reposition him as well.

It was a lot of work and the girl breathed in a lot of fluid but all is well now. So I can get some. :ZZZ:

And as Stacey said she had :girl: :boy: :boy: !!
Pictures are coming soon.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

woo congratulations on the babies! You did well, lookin forward to pictures 

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank goodness you were there to help her! Congrats on getting :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I ALWAYS pop bubbles. It doesn't make a difference other than that I can see what's coming and fix a problem in time if I need to. Never lost a kid one from popping a bubble. If they're still attached to the umbilical cord inside they're fine. 

Congrats on the babies and that you were there to ensure a healthy delivery. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow what a mess....you did a real good job and deserve a pat on the back and a..... :hug: 
sometimes you do have to pop the bubbles...especially when you can see...they are not coming out in the right way.......by breaking the bubble... it makes it alot easier to correct it ........ :wink: :greengrin: Great job....and congrats...... :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> I ALWAYS pop bubbles. It doesn't make a difference other than that I can see what's coming and fix a problem in time if I need to. Never lost a kid one from popping a bubble. If they're still attached to the umbilical cord inside they're fine.


Me too. Makes it a whole lot easier to reposition without the bubble. Its not the bubble popping that makes them start breathing, its the umbilical cord breaking.

I once assisted a doe for a friend, the goat had been pushing for so long and the bubble had broken many hours ago, when I finally got there and got the kid out, he was completely dry. I honestly couldnt believe it, but he was. And he was perfectly fine, he'd just been hanging out in the pelvis, quite happily attached to his umbilical.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I couldn't remember if popping the bubble would hurt or not. At the time I was just focused on getting those kids out. 

Everyone is doing well tonight. All the kids are nursing good and Saleen is doing great. She wont let any of the other goats near her kidding stall and keeps telling them all off. :roll: Silly goat. She is very proud of her kids and taking care of them well. I wasn't sure how she would do since she wasn't allowed to raise her kids before.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe how sweet! I lvoe when a mom takes her job so seriously


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great that everyone is OK and mom loves her job!! Congrats!! :boy: :boy: :girl:


----------

